# Introducing EXHALE - Modern Vocal Engine



## Output (Nov 10, 2015)

EXHALE is a playable vocal engine built for producers, composers, artists and sound designers.
It's the First Truly Modern Vocal Engine.

We spent thousands of hours and worked with top producers and engineers to sample vocalists and full choirs. Then we spent 6 months with Sound Designers manipulating the raw performances with vintage gear, analog gear, vocoders, tape machines, and anything else we could get to mess it up in a good way.

Exhale's Ground Breaking Engine features Tempo syncing fx, stutters, delays, pads, loops, saturation, macros, motion, flux and more.

- 500 Unique Presets
- 3 modes: Notes, Loops & Slices
- 10 GB raw material
- Custom FX Presets
- Custom Macros Per Preset
- NKS Support
- Snapshots for Maschine
- Macro Editing
- Main and Engine Pages
- Automatable Insert and Mod FX

http://output.com/


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 10, 2015)

Wow... Too many reactions in the video- didn't need the tail. But hearing a video walkthrough would be fantastic! Kudos to adapting signal type engine to vocal pads. Should go over very well.


----------



## feck (Nov 10, 2015)

Very cool and creative, as expected from Output. Bought. Keep up the killer work guys!


----------



## catsass (Nov 10, 2015)

feck said:


> Very cool and creative, as expected from Output. Bought. Keep up the killer work guys!


I look forward to your thoughts once you've put it through its paces.


----------



## Jan16 (Nov 10, 2015)

Wow indeed, there's a world of possibilities in Exhale, definitely something I will get.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 10, 2015)

Certainly the best promo videos I have seen so far. Very enjoyable. Lovely site too. Consider me well and truly hooked!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 10, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## sgmusik (Nov 10, 2015)

I am very excited to get this, as I love REV, REV Loops and Signal. One question I wanted to ask was, with Signal and Exhale, is it possible with a future update to add a rating or favorites mark to presets? There are a lot of presets in Signal when you have the expansions. Just a thought. Thanks.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 10, 2015)

So we are now at a point where we market our products with an "F" bomb? I am not a prude. I love an "F" bomb... I just don't think it belongs in an advertisement... or maybe I'm just too f*cking classy to stoop to that f*cking level...


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Nov 10, 2015)

Wow indeed. Totally underwhelmed by the audio demos. Halfway through the "loops" demos I had to stop, it was just unbearable to my ears. Sure there will be plenty of artists who find this kind of noise useful but I am not one of them.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 10, 2015)

To be honest, I find all the offense at a curse word in a promo video completely bizarre. 

These are young professionals marketing their products to a certain niche market that is arguably made up *primarily* of young professionals. They aren't selling barbies or fisher price kitchens. 

Just my opinion...


----------



## feck (Nov 10, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> To be honest, I find all the offense at a curse word in a promo video completely bizarre.
> 
> These are young professionals marketing their products to a certain niche market that is arguably made up *primarily* of young professionals. They aren't selling barbies or fisher price kitchens.
> 
> Just my opinion...


Absolutely agreed.


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 10, 2015)

Enjoying every second of the demos...big wow. Though I am the more conservative kind of musician and (also quite conservative) singer myself. But this package is a creative bomb


----------



## Jake (Nov 10, 2015)

prodigalson said:


> To be honest, I find all the offense at a curse word in a promo video completely bizarre.
> 
> These are young professionals marketing their products to a certain niche market that is arguably made up *primarily* of young professionals. They aren't selling barbies or fisher price kitchens.
> 
> Just my opinion...



Just my opinion as well, but I fail to see what "young professionals" has to do with anything at all. Profanity in advertising is tasteless in the opinion of many. 

Being vulgar is not in my opinion in any way associated with being professional.

Just saying


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 10, 2015)

Absolutely fair, but a "f**ck" here and there wouldn't be out of place in many professional environments in 2015. Especially in creative arts. Although perhaps mainly among people born after 1980.

All joking aside, I only mention young professionals because clearly everything about this video is aimed at young, electronic music producers. Everything from the gutted warehouse location to the sparse iMac desktop, dudes with sleeveless denim jackets, torn jeans, hipster bandanas and sunglasses on their heads bopping their heads to "amaaaaazing" beats screams a particular aesthetic and clearly evokes an environment in which noone would blink an eye at hearing the F word here and there. 

I'm not saying that Output are EXCLUSIVELY marketing to young, electronic producers. Just that THIS video does.


----------



## Jake (Nov 10, 2015)

I understand your point. They've obviously made a decision to appeal to a certain clientele.

I own Signal, and would not mind owning this as well. But I'm most certainly not in the group that this is seemingly aimed at.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 10, 2015)

I have no problem with someone genuinely cursing, but the promo was just poorly executed. It felt like actors with a script getting "really excited" over something that was revolutionary! Cheesy and over the top silly.

Off topic for a moment. Is anyone getting tired of the fact that all these Kontakt libraries use the same effects. The scream and distortion in Kontakt is so overused at this point. I think NI would do well adding some different effect choices to Kontakt.


----------



## Jan16 (Nov 11, 2015)

feck said:


> Absolutely agreed.


...feck wrote.

To me the short promo comes across as hyped and artificial.
A little more style in the way you present your product, some consideration for younger viewers and less hype would go a long way.
But aside from the presentation there's the product, and that's a different story.
I can see a huge amount of creative potential in it, not at all to be dismissed as noise, quite the contrary.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 11, 2015)

Interesting product.
Too much hype...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 11, 2015)

Jake said:


> Just my opinion as well, but I fail to see what "young professionals" has to do with anything at all. Profanity in advertising is tasteless in the opinion of many.
> 
> Being vulgar is not in my opinion in any way associated with being professional.
> 
> Just saying



+1.


----------



## catsass (Nov 11, 2015)

dpasdernick said:


> So we are now at a point where we market our products with an "F" bomb? I am not a prude. I love an "F" bomb... I just don't think it belongs in an advertisement... or maybe I'm just too f*cking classy to stoop to that f*cking level...


As I mentioned in the other Exhale thread, at least they edited out the wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Nov 11, 2015)

I like some of the sounds for sure, but the demos and promo video really pushed the crazy uptuned helium voices that I can't stand. Hopefully those munchkin voices don't find their way into _too_ much popular media.


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 11, 2015)

I actually thought the video was pretty cool. The warehouse vibe, the "testers" who I assume are real people producers, the excitement (which I thought was genuine) . . . I thought the whole thing was pretty slick. I believed the responses were genuine, and it certainly made me think, _"Hmm, this product must be pretty cool."_

Certainly hype, but they're in business to sell product, not play Consumer Reports and give a bland overview of the good and bad about it. Speaking as a guy who struggles with marketing, and knowing how difficult making videos is, especially on the minuscule budgets we have, I'm impressed. I'll bet that video is way more effective than anything I've ever put on YouTube.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 11, 2015)

I am divided as to the application of the 'exhale' product. Demos can be misleading for sure, for good and bad, but I just couldn't get through the demo. As some say - a niche product? Will have to wait to see if this goes any further in real-life production. So far, I see it more as a seasoning. Unless the product hasn't matured enough...

Andre


----------



## Kejero (Nov 11, 2015)

"Shock" value? What?


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 11, 2015)

Kejero said:


> "Shock" value? What?



The use of the f-bomb...


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't think the f-word was really intended for shock value. Nobody is going to watch the video and say, _"Oh my God, I've never heard such language before!"_ and then post the link on their Facebook page because it's so outrageous. If they had left in catsass's wardrobe malfunction, then maybe, but there's not a lot of "shock value" to the f-word, especially in the context of a product for producers of this type of music. My guess is that leaving it in got them zero extra clicks.

Instead, my belief is they left them in because those were the authentic responses from these testers they brought in. There's value in that, because it's real.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 11, 2015)

Mike Greene said:


> I don't think the f-word was really intended for shock value. Nobody is going to watch the video and say, _"Oh my God, I've never heard such language before!"_ and then post the link on their Facebook page because it's so outrageous. If they had left in catsass's wardrobe malfunction, then maybe, but there's not a lot of "shock value" to the f-word, especially in the context of a product for producers of this type of music. My guess is that leaving it in got them zero extra clicks.
> Instead, my belief is they left them in because those were the authentic responses from these testers they brought in. There's value in that, because it's real.



Yes, I see it now... I agree.


----------



## blougui (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't get this "Wow, they used "fuck" in the video, how com ? It's ridiculous at its best" . I'm with Mike (Greene) on this one. It looks like a NI/Novation/Arturia kind of production. I've seen dozens of this marketing flicks on the webI guess this product is mainly aimed at electro-indie producers and so does the intro.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 11, 2015)

Keeping the announcement about the announcement:

Well done OUTPUT! 

Listening to it again, it's actually a very interesting product in my opinion. They have a neat way to make sound manipulation inspiring. Will look forward to some demos from members... 

(BTW - I hardly noticed the f-word, you're right: we hear this so much it has lost it's offensive edge. Thanks for your input, guys. Revised my post above).


----------



## Kejero (Nov 11, 2015)

creativeforge said:


> The use of the f-bomb...



Really?

Donald Trump offends people with the content of his messages.
The context of the word "fucking" in this video makes it _clearly_ an expression of being positively impressed, or pleasantly surprised. There is absolutely no offense or "shock" conveyed in that message. But I won't repeat myself.


----------



## drumman (Nov 11, 2015)

Mike Greene said:


> I'll bet that video is way more effective than anything I've ever put on YouTube.



Au contraire, Mike. Your singing in this video at 3:50 
is just as effective, if not more so, than anything else on YouTube. The record labels don't know what they're missing.


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 11, 2015)

i am okay with a few bad words, i used some at my iphone trying to set up mail last night. actually i used a lot. maybe all of them


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 11, 2015)

Hmmm. A great promotional video as always - Output's promo/marketing team is rock solid. The profanity, though I can see see it being well-meant, really does lower the quality of the video as a whole though.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 11, 2015)

drumman said:


> Au contraire, Mike. Your singing in this video at 3:50
> is just as effective, if not more so, than anything else on YouTube. The record labels don't know what they're missing.




I reckon... Mike! And you are the first person I hear talk about diphthongs in over 40 years! Learning these things as a teenager saved me from a chronic case of stutter that plagued me for years...

BIG bonus points, sir...  I promise I will not mention any language slip (perceived or alleged) anymore on this forum...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 11, 2015)

Just another example of the coarsening of our society over the last 20 years. But man, I want this thing, I think it could be used in very creative ways.


----------



## jneebz (Nov 11, 2015)

Mike Greene said:


> Certainly hype, but they're in business to sell product, not play Consumer Reports and give a bland overview of the good and bad about it.


This.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 11, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> Just another example of the coarsening of our society over the last 20 years. But man, I want this thing, I think it could be used in very creative ways.



Valid comment. But speaking of offensive marketing strategy...

Jay, may I make a suggestion? Every time you post as "EastWest" Lurker in a another developer's thread, you are a) posting as a representative of East West, and b) "East West" is also showing up in the forum in places where they really have no right or reason to be. The 'EastWest Lurker' moniker is either very clever or very devious marketing strategy by EW, depending on how one looks at it. But I also suggest it's very unfair since, for example, EW generally does not allow on their forum even hints that other developers exist. The answer though seems simple...why not just post under your own name in threads like this one, and leave the EW representative stuff for relevant threads? I mean you don't often see other companies posting in another developer's commercial thread, and for example, Mike doesn't post everywhere he goes as 'Realitone Lurker' or whatever. Just a thought, but it seems to me EW's presence on this forum is becoming overwhelming at times, and IMHO the company name is often showing up where it probably shouldn't. What do you think of the idea?


----------



## Astronaut FX (Nov 11, 2015)

Not offended by the profanity, but why take that risk in your marketing? Did not really care for the overall phoniness of the video. Watching a bunch of phony hipsters nod their heads and talk about how much they like a product doesn't "work" on me. Just give me a straight up demo and let your product speak for itself if you want me to get excited about it.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 11, 2015)

I'll say one thing about the word "fuck".

It's an awesome thing to do and everybody should do it more often in their lives. :D


----------



## woodsdenis (Nov 11, 2015)

I didn't even notice the f**k in the vid. Had to replay it , I am going to hell anyway. Seriously what do people think of the library ?


----------



## D.Salzenberg (Nov 11, 2015)

Tone Deaf said:


> Did not really care for the overall phoniness of the video. Watching a bunch of phony hipsters nod their heads and talk about how much they like a product doesn't "work" on me. Just give me a straight up demo and let your product speak for itself if you want me to get excited about it.


+1
Trying way too hard to be hip and cool is actually the most unhip and uncool thing there is.
The very thing about coolness is that it doesn't need to try, it just 'is'.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 11, 2015)

All this discussion about the word "fuck" is totally FUCKED UP!

Ever watch a Daniel James vid? Get a life, focus on the product...babies!

BTW, as a vocalist/Signal and Rev owner, I'm intrigued...

and yes, the staged gathering/vid was very transparent. Look forward to other user postings.

I've always loved the Pigmys.... has that tribal feel I won't be able to resist for long...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 11, 2015)

playz123 said:


> Valid comment. But speaking of offensive marketing strategy...
> 
> Jay, may I make a suggestion? Every time you post as "EastWest" Lurker in a another developer's thread, you are a) posting as a representative of East West, and b) "East West" is also showing up in the forum in places where they really have no right or reason to be. The 'EastWest Lurker' moniker is either very clever or very devious marketing strategy by EW, depending on how one looks at it. But I also suggest it's very unfair since, for example, EW generally does not allow on their forum even hints that other developers exist. The answer though seems simple...why not just post under your own name in threads like this one, and leave the EW representative stuff for relevant threads? I mean you don't often see other companies posting in another developer's commercial thread, and for example, Mike doesn't post everywhere he goes as 'Realitone Lurker' or whatever. Just a thought, but it seems to me EW's presence on this forum is becoming overwhelming at times, and IMHO the company name is often showing up where it probably shouldn't. What do you think of the idea?




But Frank I PRAISED THE LIBRARY. I said "I WANT IT!"

And btw, now I have it. 

I used to post under two names, EastWest Lurker, and Ashermusic, btw until I was told by Fred a few years ago. that I could no longer do so.

If you and others want me to stop being a "full citizen" here and just do EW stuff I can agree to do that. I have lots of other outlets, belong to other forums, compose, do two articles a month for MacvPoVideo, as well as private consulting.

But I help a lot of people here with advice on Logic Pro, VE Pro, composition, and other things, for which people regularly thank me. So you might want to factor that in before you ask me to do that.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 11, 2015)

Follow up: I am playing with it for a little while and it sounds fantastic! A wonderful creative tool, can't wait to get more familiar with it and hopefully use it in the right project when it comes my way.


----------



## Rodney Money (Nov 11, 2015)

Can we talk about the real issues with this library? For example, why couldn't they come up with a cool way to write "H" or "L?"


----------



## playz123 (Nov 11, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> But Frank I PRAISED THE LIBRARY. I said "I WANT IT!"
> 
> And btw, now I have it.
> 
> ...



 As I hopefully made clear, I have no quarrel with your comment about this library, and my suggestion had nothing to do with whether of not you (Jay) like this product....absolutely nothing. It was all about "East West" showing up in another developer's thread etc.. In any case, if Frederick won't let you post under your own name and an EW one, then that's the end of the story. It was just a thought. Nothing do either with what I "want", and I certainly would never suggest you should stop being a full citizen here. Good grief...that's not who I am, and that's the last thing I would ever suggest to you. I was simply trying to find a solution to the concerns I posted. Anyway, there obviously isn't a solution, so the EW moniker gets to show up where ever you choose to display it I guess. Still left feeling something isn't right there though. Thanks for explaining; I understand your side of things now.


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 11, 2015)

Jay, you are a much loved member of this forum and I always enjoy your contributions. And Frank, I equally appreciate your thoughtful and thorough advice that you provide so regularly and generously. Keep up the good work both of you!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you, but http://vi-control.net/community/threads/i-have-made-a-pragmatic-decision.49688/

Back to Exhale.


----------



## rgarber (Nov 12, 2015)

Mike Greene said:


> ...that video is way more effective than anything I've ever put on YouTube.



Well, call me stupid then (but please do it nicely) cause I never got the gist of what Exhale is, and quit the video part way through as well as the audio demos, but I'll say this, Mike, YOU GOT THE BEST VIDS EVER!!* 

*Please note, no capital letters were harmed in the making of this reply.


----------



## catsass (Nov 16, 2015)

Any additional thoughts on the library itself, stepping outside of the "potty-mouth" video that ruffled so many feathers?


----------



## Fleer (Jul 9, 2016)

Absolutely love Exhale. Amazingly creative instrument. Just listen to John Nye in this vid


----------



## reddognoyz (Jul 10, 2016)

I fucking love this VI! : ) seriously, it's a great tool with a very modern sound. It reminds me of how I used to work sometimes back in the late 90's where I would record a guitar or vocal, drop snippets into an akai s3200, and compose using the "found sounds"


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 10, 2016)

reddognoyz said:


> I fucking love this VI! : ) seriously, it's a great tool with a very modern sound. It reminds me of how I used to work sometimes back in the late 90's where I would record a guitar or vocal, drop snippets into an akai s3200, and compose using the "found sounds"




Me too.


----------

